# Starting airbrush and paints



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey I'm thinking about buying a cheaper airbrush and paints and try to start airbrushing. Any thoughts on some cheaper airbrushes and paints for it? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheaper will merely lead you to buy something better...just sayin'


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe, Harborfreight?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I got the Iwata eclipse gravity feed and am pretty happy with it. Pat Catans or Hobby lobby have most of the createx paint. If you are going to buy at Hobby lobby make sure you use the coupons they offer on the net. The price of the brush was almost double at hobby lobby with out the coupon. What a joke!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I would seriously stay away from harbor freight ones and really cheap ones they just clog up out of nowhere all the time and bust seals very irritating I went with an iwata eclipse hpcs a little money but definetly worth buying to avoid the headaches!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm using the $20 Harbor Freight airbrush with Createx paints and haven't had any troubles. I'm a newbie too. I doubt an expensive airbrush would've provided any better, noticeable results. I bought Createx paint from dickblick.com because it was half the price of anywhere else. Also used the Harbor Freight coupons to save extra $$$$ on the airbrush. I'd also suggest using some of the home remedies mentioned on OGF for thinner and cleaners too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You will notice a big difference between a Harbor Freight and a name brand air brush.If you want to start on the down low I would recommend one of the Master airbrush you can get from T.C.P global our from Ebay. Our get a used Iwata from Ebay you won't be sorry.Just saying


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

An airbrush is a precision tool. You get what you pay for. I know many that started with Master only to move to an Iwata. Just spend the 100 bucks and be happy first time around you WON'T regret it.

If you are used to a cheapy you don't know what your missing, if you went backwards in quality you always notice.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

You can go to hobbylobby and buy a iwata neo gravity airbrush for $42 with a 40% off coupon, or they have eclipse's also. They have more airbrushes in store than listed on their website, there are 40% coupons every week, you can just pull it up on your phone and show it. I buy all my needles, nozzles, and paint there with that coupon.


----------

